# crap.



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

this may have been talked about before somewhere, but i didn't feel like sifting through 23492746 pages of crap to find what i need. i am having a few small problems with my motor, 1 of which could be very very major, and another which is just curiosity. the smaller issue is an issue of hesitation when the motor is at idle and i suddenly slam the throttle, (not a bunch, but a little) it hesitates like it wants to die, and then catches back up. it seems to me that it's starving for fuel, at least that's all i can think of. 
the other, very major issue is i think my turbo is about to die. i had it out for a drive today, and was giving it a little extra to try and see how everything is working, and when i got back to my house and popped the hood, not only did it seem a little overly hot underneath, but there was whiteish steam coming from the area of the motor where the turbo is. it wasn't really heavy steam, but it was heavy enough to make me worry. it was coming from right around the turbo, and the only thing i could think was maybe there was something wrong with the coolant lines somewhere running to the turbo, and it was getting a little overheated somehow. i was thinking maybe there was a leak in the water coolant line, and it was leaking some steam out. i have no clue, and i hope someone may be able to offer a little help


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

UMMM Sounds like a seal is going! If your turbo blows while you are driving and white smoke goes everywhere I want a video of it lol. I remember a rally race where a turbo blew and white smoke went everywhere.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh and is the hesitation like really bad throttle response?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JakeMonkey said:


> this may have been talked about before somewhere, but i didn't feel like sifting through 23492746 pages of crap to find what i need. i am having a few small problems with my motor, 1 of which could be very very major, and another which is just curiosity. the smaller issue is an issue of hesitation when the motor is at idle and i suddenly slam the throttle, (not a bunch, but a little) it hesitates like it wants to die, and then catches back up. it seems to me that it's starving for fuel, at least that's all i can think of.
> the other, very major issue is i think my turbo is about to die. i had it out for a drive today, and was giving it a little extra to try and see how everything is working, and when i got back to my house and popped the hood, not only did it seem a little overly hot underneath, but there was whiteish steam coming from the area of the motor where the turbo is. it wasn't really heavy steam, but it was heavy enough to make me worry. it was coming from right around the turbo, and the only thing i could think was maybe there was something wrong with the coolant lines somewhere running to the turbo, and it was getting a little overheated somehow. i was thinking maybe there was a leak in the water coolant line, and it was leaking some steam out. i have no clue, and i hope someone may be able to offer a little help


coolent lines to turbo?

Mike


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

is the turbo not water cooled?
or is it too old?
i thought i heard once that some turbos had water coolant lines running to the turbo, and they were water cooled
or maybe i'm just retarded


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Wait what year is your turbo. I think you mentioned it was newer but if its an 84 it isn't water cooled so it is prone to failure. If it is newer check the coolant lines.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

it's an 87
i'll check them out tomorrow


----------

